# [upgrade] new components, AMD sempron, motherboard with nvidia based onbaord card.



## happy17292 (Jan 6, 2010)

i am planning to upgrade my old PC: 

from

processor : celeron D 2.4GHz
RAM        : 512MB [480MB, 32mb shared by vid. card]
motherboard : MSI P4MAM2-V 
video card nboard S3 32MB [shared] card
HDD        : 80GB [IDE]
IDE DVD writer
micro ATX cabinet with 250W power supply
17 inch monitor [CRT]

to:

processor : AMD sempron
RAM        : 1GB 
motherboard : a cheap Nvidia 7 [or better] on series on baord card based
rest of components are same

i will assemble a new core i5 based PC by 2011 and i want this PC for LAN party of old games. [2004-2005] like lock on [which is playable only with nvidia cards [so i need onboard nvidia card, i have seen one in a cafe running lock on easily]
i have tight budget coz i am student of class 11 and i have to buy components with my pocket money

requirements:
cheapest components
AMD sempron
nvidia 7 [or better] onboard graphics based board
[for lock on and NFS most wanted]

support for sempron [depending on budget, i will buy athlon X2  in future]

PCI-e X16 port [for future low end graphics card upgrade]

SATA ports [i will buy new HDD in future]

this time,
other components like IDE HDD and DVD drive should connect in new board using IDE cables [i will not buy new hdd this time, it is future upgrade]

future upgrades: [i mean, new mobo should support these]
+2GB RAM [DDRII] [=3GB total]
 PCI-e X16 for low end graphics card [9400, 8500 or equivalent ATI card]
160GB HDD [SATA]

few questions:
1. is 250W is enough for AMD sempron and new mobo?  [i will buy new when i will buy graphics card]

i know this PC will not able to handle modern games but i will not playing any modern games on this. so please dont suggest to get powerful PC. my dad will buy i5 and GF240 based PC by late 2010 or early 2011. i need this low cost upgrade this time. 

please suggent CHEAP AMD sempron processor [with socket type] and CHEAPEST motherboard [nvidia on baord  and micro ATX for factor] and RAM [DDRII]
and also tell me cost of each component.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: [upgrade] new components, AMD sempron, motherboard with nvidia based onbaord card*

1st of all go for the AMD Athlon II Dual core processors rather than Sempron based processors. And for onboard Graphics, go for AMD based chipset mobo.

Here goes config for your system
Athlon II 240 @ 2.7k
Kingston  2GB 1333 MHz DDR3 Ram @ 2.4k
MSI 785G based DDR3 AM3 board@4.6k
Zebronics    500w Platinum @ 1.85k

This will be more than enough for your configuration. The MSI motherboard has onboard ATI radeon HD 4200 Dx10.1 GPU and will deliver good Gfx performance for HTPC and casual gaming in low res. If you want to decrease ur budget then go for Zebby 400W platinum@1.4k
And in future if you want to upgrade this system, you will be having lot of options. You can add SATA Hdds, PCIX Gfx cards and also new gen Phenom II processors in future.


----------



## Supernatural (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: [upgrade] new components, AMD sempron, motherboard with nvidia based onbaord card*

try asus a-bit 
it is for 2500


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: [upgrade] new components, AMD sempron, motherboard with nvidia based onbaord card*

OK FORGET ABOUT FUTURE UPGRADES

i need cheapest components. i use 17 inch crt monitor so no high res. or HD components r required.

i will buy amd sempron
and suggest cheapest motherboard with good onboard graphics [only nvidia geforce or ati raedon] 
and new mobo should have atleast 1 IDE port


----------



## heavyarms (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: [upgrade] new components, AMD sempron, motherboard with nvidia based onbaord card*

buy 

sempron 140 2.7ghz 1.65k
Asus M2A74-AM 2.3k
2gb ram transcend ddr2 800 2.2k or 1gb ram

If u can find the MSI 740gtm p21 or p25 board then it wud be best. That board has sb710 with ACC feature. U can try ur luck to unlock the single core sempron 140 to an athlon x2 440e. Costs around 2.6k but not sure about availability.


----------

